# Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.



## Buddhafliege (7. Juli 2013)

*Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.*

Hi Leute ich suche ´nen neuen Chefsessel weil bei meinem sich nach ungefähr 9 Jahren die Nähte lösen. Ich habe keine gesundheitlichen Beschwerden wodurch ich spezielle Anforderungen an den Stuhl habe, er soll sich lediglich gut nach hinten kippen lassen und nicht erst mit Gewaltanwendung , Armlehnen klar, relativ breite Sitzfläche (wobei das jetzt wieder im Auge des Betrachters liegt denke ich). Preislicher Rahmen sind 150€ als absolutes Maximum. (Alles drüber mit Mecker mit der Frau ).
Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge. (Zum Thema Möbelläden: Bei uns gibt's nur Poco und XXL Bierstorfer aber den Müll von denen trau ich nicht über den Weg. )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Buddhafliege


----------



## Neodrym (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.*

Hi,Ich stand vor gut 1 1/2jahren vor der selben frage.
Allerdings!bin ich auf bis zu 300€ gegangen .. und dort kann ich dir eigentlich "nur" DXracer bzw. Needforseat.de empfehlen.

gruß


----------



## Buddhafliege (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.*

Danke schonmal aber wenn ich soviel für den stuhl ausgebe macht mich meine frau 'n kopf kürzer und mir ist das auch zuviel für'n gelegenheits möbel. Aber danke trotzdem schonmal.


----------



## stone-cold (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.*

Würde dir empfehlen zu Staples zu Fahren und die dort vorrätigen Stühle einfach mal Probezusitzen. Habe das letzte mal auch den Fehler gemacht und nach Empfehlungen bestellt. Ergebnis, eigentlich ist der Stuhl für mich ungeeignet. Benutzt nun meine Süße, wenn sie bei mir ist. Die haben bei Staples einige Stühle, die auch weniger als 150 euro kosten. Meine Tipps nicht in die teuren Teile setzen, sonst nimmst garantiert so einen mit  und vielleicht auch mal die ergnomischen Stühle ausprobieren, die nicht direkt nach Chefsessel ausschauen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (8. Juli 2013)

Hab meinen nach Probesitzen bei Poco für 90 Euro gefunden. Super Stuhl! Und perfekt für 1.77 Größe


----------



## Buddhafliege (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl (Chefsessel Stil) 1,77m groß.*

Danke ihr beiden. Dann werd ich mal bei staples vorbei schauen. Zum thema poco: auch wenn ich dankbar für deinen rat bin poco mag ich nicht. Das vertrauen in deren angebotene ware fehlt einfach.


----------

